# Tricolor...ghost tri?



## BMurry918 (May 16, 2017)

Was talking to a friend about xl American bullies and tricolors came in the topic. Was telling me this breed can have a color call ghost. Never heard of it. Some might say it's a gimmick to make more money but I did see a pic of one. Interesting to say the least. Wondering if anybody has a bully with this color or, can explain to me more about this color and how it came to be. And I'm new to this breed, still learning as I go along.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's just a lightly marked black or blue or red dog with tan points and white markings and a few will also refer to a blue fawn with white markings as such. Hell, some will even call a dog with just three colors randomly placed tri even though it really means tan points with white markings. So basically it's just a gimmick. A lot of the bully world will go to any lengths to make their dogs sound better then anyone else's. When really all they need to do for that is to title them in conformation or sports instead of breeding them until their nips drag. Because... money.


----------



## BMurry918 (May 16, 2017)

That's what it seems like. I mean it's a nice color but that's it. I come realize when it's about color, the price goes up.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately "rare" is the word that's an issue. "rare" blue dogs, "rare" tri dogs. And once they start breeding for color, they lose site of things like conformation and health. But there's still that hefty price tag on that poorly bred dog because it's color is "rare".


----------



## aphillips.success (12 d ago)

BMurry918 said:


> Was talking to a friend about xl American bullies and tricolors came in the topic. Was telling me this breed can have a color call ghost. Never heard of it. Some might say it's a gimmick to make more money but I did see a pic of one. Interesting to say the least. Wondering if anybody has a bully with this color or, can explain to me more about this color and how it came to be. And I'm new to this breed, still learning as I go along.


 Yes ghost tri is a real thing. I have a girl that’s black tri and a boy that’s blue ghost tri. His coat is very unique because it’s a dark blue not the lighter more silver tone, but it’s like he has a layer of brown over it. It’s hard to explain you’d have to see it. He also has the tan points but they’re dilute underneath his main color instead of being on top. That’s why the call it ghost tri. If I could I’d leave a photo. Hope this helps


----------



## aphillips.success (12 d ago)

Here are a couple of pictures of my ghost tri boy, it is a real thing. It was one other female pup in his litter that also had it. The rest were all blue with white markings.


----------



## BZOO (10 mo ago)

I had a "rare" white Aussie. Only thing rare was somehow she wasn't blind and/or deaf.
She was my "don't look at Craigslist at 3am" rescue. Miss her every day.
I get why it's hard to not go with a stunning color bred dog, but so many have health issues. As well, if it's not in the breed description, it's probably a mutt. There are no such things as merle Pomeranians!!


----------



## FullCircle (Dec 31, 2021)

aphillips.success said:


> Yes ghost tri is a real thing. I have a girl that’s black tri and a boy that’s blue ghost tri. His coat is very unique because it’s a dark blue not the lighter more silver tone, but it’s like he has a layer of brown over it. It’s hard to explain you’d have to see it. He also has the tan points but they’re dilute underneath his main color instead of being on top. That’s why the call it ghost tri. If I could I’d leave a photo. Hope this helps


 I've seen just plain blue dogs with that kind of brownish look to it (mostly at certain times of the year). Genetically, I don't think it's known what that is. But the nose is blue and it's just a blue dog. What you have is a blue tri (blue dog with the tan point pattern with white). Nothing special about that faint brown look and "ghost" , to many of us, just sounds like a gimmick.


----------

